# Look, Parlee, comment



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a look 585 and recently bought a used parlee z3. I built the z3 up, rode around the block, and sold it. The looks have just captured all my attention for the time being >>> they really are special

Hence, I am looking for a 585 ultra to be my "other" bike, or maybe a hi-gloss naked caad8 (long story/history)


----------



## PinarelloFan (Jan 19, 2008)

wow . I assume it didn't fit.... Why did u post this ?? I have never heard of anyone not loving there parlee . Is it a PARLEE bash ot look promo ?? then again the people I have come across w/ them have custom's and didn't buy them used in the wrong size .. you have a 585 and want a 585 ultra ???? lost me there too


----------



## jmg1848 (Sep 18, 2003)

Let me help...not a bash at all, i rode it, then rode the look, then decided the look was where I need to be and want another one and thought the 585 ultra with clips ons might work for me as a part time tri/du racer and roadie


----------

